# griega/ye



## diegodbs

En España a la letra "*y" *le decimos "i griega", pero he oído decir "ye" a personas de Ecuador.
Según la RAE, las dos maneras son correctas.
¿En qué países, además de España, se dice "i griega"?
Gracias a todos.


----------



## CheRie

Me atrevería a decir que la mayoría de las personas en Venezuela decimos "i griega".


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

En México, aunque mi maestra de español de la secundaria era capaz de lanzarle el gis* a quien dijera "i griega" decía que en el alfabeto latino no puede haber una "i griega", se llama "ye" y sólo "ye".
Pero bueno... si la RAE dice qué le vamos a hacer 
Saludos 
Tigger

*Por cierto, no sé cómo se diga gis en otros lados, pero es esa cosita blanca, con la que escribíamos en las pizarras verdes y que se hacian polvito,  antes de los plumines.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Mi padre, que es bastante mayor, la llama "ye", pero eso parece en desuso (aunque me parece mejor).


----------



## diegodbs

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> En México, aunque mi maestra de español de la secundaria era capaz de lanzarle el gis* a quien dijera "i griega" decía que en el alfabeto latino no puede haber una "i griega", se llama "ye" y sólo "ye".
> Pero bueno... si la RAE dice qué le vamos a hacer
> Saludos
> Tigger
> 
> *Por cierto, no sé cómo se diga gis en otros lados, pero es esa cosita blanca, con la que escribíamos en las pizarras verdes y que se hacian polvito, antes de los plumines.


Sí tiene sentido, Tigger.
En latín, usaban la Y, para palabras de origen griego que se escribían con 
Υ-υ (mayúscula y minúscula de esa letra griega que se pronuncia como la u en francés) y por eso acabaron llamándola "i griega".
En España decimos "tiza" para eso que tú llamas "gis" (no tenía ni idea de qué podía significar eso de gis)


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Oh!  es por eso que ambas son correctas.
Gracias, Diego


----------



## SpiceMan

Argentina: I griega.

La palabra usual es "I griega", cada taaaaaaaaaaaaaaanto, se escucha "ye" también. Personalmente, creo que hace años que no escucho "ye" de boca de un argentino.

Creo que hubo un intento de cambiar "i griega" por "ye" pero no prosperó: Mi hermano (4 años mayor que yo) aprendió "ye" en el colegio primario. Yo aprendí "I griega". Sin embargo el dice "i griega".



			
				tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> *Por cierto, no sé cómo se diga gis en otros lados, pero es esa cosita blanca, con la que escribíamos en las pizarras verdes y que se hacian polvito, antes de los plumines.


Lo curioso es que tiza, una palabra que se usa tanto en Argentina como en España tiene su origen en el nahuatl. Llegó al sur y cruzó el océano. Nadie es profeta en su tierra, ni las palabras.


----------



## ieracub

En Chile también es i griega. Cuando necesito aclarar que algo se escribe con _*i*_ y no con_* y*,_ a la primera le digo _i latina._

Un amigo brasileño le llama ípsilon, y me parece acertado. Es el nombre original, ¿no?

mmmmm..... En realidad, lo más lógico sería ypsilon, pero no quedaría explícito que es una palabra esdrújula, a menos que le pongamos acento a la y.

PS: Tiza. No conocía la palabra gis.


----------



## ILT

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> Argentina: I griega.
> 
> La palabra usual es "I griega", cada taaaaaaaaaaaaaaanto, se escucha "ye" también. Personalmente, creo que hace años que no escucho "ye" de boca de un argentino.
> 
> Creo que hubo un intento de cambiar "i griega" por "ye" pero no prosperó: Mi hermano (4 años mayor que yo) aprendió "ye" en el colegio primario. Yo aprendí "I griega". Sin embargo el dice "i griega".
> 
> Lo curioso es que tiza, una palabra que se usa tanto en Argentina como en España tiene su origen en el nahuatl. Llegó al sur y cruzó el océano. Nadie es profeta en su tierra, ni las palabras.



A mí también me enseñaron ye, pero digo i griega .

Y tiza, en México, es el cubito que se usa para las puntas de los tacos de billar


----------



## beatrizg

Yo digo "i griega" y creo que la mayoría de los colombianos. 
Sin embargo, al decir las letras del abecedario, digo "equis, *ye* y zeta".


----------



## SADACA

CheRie said:
			
		

> Me atrevería a decir que la mayoría de las personas en Venezuela decimos "i griega".


 
Atrevida pero así es, i griega


----------



## rawl

Yo digo i griega, y nunca habia escuchado ye.  Soy mexicano, pero creci en california.  Tal vez nadamas se usa la i griega en california, y no la ye.  Se me hace extranyo llamaral ye.  
Y, si supe que era gis.


----------



## agestrada

En Colombia se le dice ye, aunque en ocasiones se le diga i-griega cuando se quiere diferenciar explicítamente de la i latina. Pero que yo sepa en los colegios el alfabeto lo enseñan terminando en equis, ye, zeta. En matemáticas también se utiliza la ye, e.g. eje equis-ye.


----------



## Sidjanga

En Montevideo, el profesor de la clase de Economía siempre decía _ye_, y los alumnos siempre se reían de ello.


----------



## SADACA

agestrada said:


> En Colombia se le dice ye, aunque en ocasiones se le diga i-griega cuando se quiere diferenciar explicítamente de la i latina. Pero que yo sepa en los colegios el alfabeto lo enseñan terminando en equis, ye, zeta. En matemáticas también se utiliza la ye, e.g. eje equis-ye.


 
Muy buena observación, corrijo mi posición original, en matemáticas es "ye" incluso "i", nunca "i griega". Siempre refiriéndome a Venezuela.



> Y tiza, en México, es el cubito que se usa para las puntas de los tacos de billar


 
En Venezuela, tiza para escribir en el PIZARRÓN y tiza para los tacos del BILLAR


----------



## .DrAgO.

Pues yo uso las dos, de hecho, donde vivo -al norte de México, en Coahuila más especificamente- se usan las dos pero creo que I griega se utiliza más...


Yo sabía que tiza y gis eran sinónimos... hmmm había escuchado eso de tiza para los tacos del billar, pero nosotros siempre le decimos gis a la 'cosa' con la que escribimos en la pizarra.


----------



## lamartus

Tengo entendido que en Cuba también usan "ye". De hecho, donde nosotros decimos "por hache o por be" ellos usan "por equis o por ye" .

Para mí ambas son tiza: la del taco de billar y la de la pizarra.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## Dehydrogenase

rawl said:


> Yo digo i griega, y nunca habia escuchado ye. Soy mexicano, pero creci en california. Tal vez nadamas se usa la i griega en california, y no la ye. Se me hace extranyo llamaral ye.
> Y, si supe que era gis.


 
Aquí en California he conocido a muchos mexicanos que dicen "ye", al igual que "be" y "ve" (se me hace extraño porque la segunda no la pronuncian como "uve" sino como "be" y suena un poco mal cuando leen TV como "te-be").


----------



## Maty!

En Argentina se le llama de ambas maneras. Varía según la zona, pero todos lo entienden por igual. El que es otro tema con respecto a cómo denominar las letras es el de b y v, pero se puede dejar para otro tópico.





agestrada said:


> En matemáticas también se utiliza la ye, e.g. eje equis-ye.


x e y*, hablando de matemáticas, son símbolos de la materia. En Argentina, al eje de ordenadas le decimos eje "i".

*Notarán que puse "e" y no "y".


----------



## Dehydrogenase

Maty! said:


> El que es otro tema con respecto a cómo denominar las letras es el de b y v, pero se puede dejar para otro tópico


 
Ahora mismo lo creo .


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo le digo i griega, pero si me dicen ye entiendo. Varios foreros explicaban que dicen equis, ye (o i griega) y zeta. ¿Cómo le dicen a la W? ¿Doble u o doble ve?


----------



## Dehydrogenase

ToñoTorreón said:


> ¿Cómo le dicen a la W?


 
A mí me enseñaron a llamarla "uve doble" pero también he oído a mucha gente decir "doble uve". Lo de "doble u" no lo he oído nunca.


----------



## JABON

Dehydrogenase said:


> Aquí en California he conocido a muchos mexicanos que dicen "ye", al igual que "be" y "ve" (se me hace extraño porque la segunda no la pronuncian como "uve" sino como "be" y suena un poco mal cuando leen TV como "te-be").



Hola: 
En El Salvador decimos: a la "i" simplemente i o i latina, y a la "y" ye o i griega, en cuanto a la idiosincracia fonética cuando se pronuncian la "v" o la "b" de la misma manera como si fuese "B", así pronunciamos esas letras los salvadoreños. En California hay muchos compatriotas.


----------



## D&G

en Peru tb le decimos "y" _i griega_...


----------



## mirx

En México depende mucho de las zonas, a mí por ejemplo me enseñaron.

...X, y la maestra hace un paréntesis y dice, y esta -Y- es *i-griega o ye*, de las dos formas, y Z...

Mis papás le llaman "ye", todos los de mi generación 20-30 años, aunque nos enseñaron las dos formas siempre decimos (y) i-griega.

W. Doble u en México.

Efectivamente la palabra Tiza es de origen náhuatl, y en algunas partes de México así se le dice Tiza, pero al menos en el norte de dónde soy. La palabra normal es GIS. Ya que tiza puede ser la del billar, o cualquier pedazo de cal comprimida que deje rastros blancos.

Antes escribían con tiza, es decir cualquier pedazo de cal endurecido, ahora son fabricados especialmente para escribir y se llaman gises -en México-.


----------



## ampurdan

Por favor, continúen la discusión sobre "gis" y "tiza" en este hilo.

Ampurdan (moderador)


----------



## horusankh

Hola:

En mi experiencia, en México se dice "y griega" para llamar a la letra y para decir "bifurcación en la carretera" (en la "y griega" tomas a la derecha), y se dice "ye" normalmente en contexto de matemáticas y similares (elevas la "ye" al cuadrado). Esto último tal vez por la recurrencia tan alta de la letra y para gastar menos saliva.

Saludos.


----------



## gusmoi

CheRie said:


> Me atrevería a decir que la mayoría de las personas en Venezuela decimos "i griega".


 
Hola soy venezola adolescente tengo 15 años y estoy en 4 año.. creo que te equivocaste.. la mayoria dice YE en una encuesta realizada por LA UCV anteriormenete en diciembre.. por la facultad de socales.. la mayoria (un 85 %) dice "YE".. y creo que tiene razon porque en el liceo todo el mundo dice eso.. bueno chao!!


----------



## El peruano

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
¿En sus países usan I griega o YE?, en Perú la gente usa los dos. 

Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe: 
*y 1 *


f. Vigesimosexta letra del alfabeto español y vigesimoprimera de sus consonantes. Su nombre es i griega o ye. Fonéticamente representa un sonido palatal sonoro y generalmente fricativo. Precedida de nasal se hace africada (cónyuge), y cuando va al final de una palabra se pronuncia como semivocal (voy, rey).
Obs.: Sabemos que ye e i griega son la misma cosa, solo quiero saber si en sus países o ciudades usan más la una o la otra.

Saludos


----------



## Señor K

Por "el uso de una u otra" supongo que te refieres a la denominación de la letra, ¿no?.

Si es así, acá en Chile se le dice "i griega". "Ye" casi nunca, por no decir nunca. Aunque puede que en otras zonas, quizás más al sur de Santiago, sea ésa la denominación... pero no creo.


----------



## Vampiro

Por acá "i griega", exclusivamente.
Saludos.


Edito: Señor K, nunca he escuchado a un chileno llamarla "ye".  Tampoco se enseña así en los colegios.
Aunque como de todo hay en la viña del Señor...
_


----------



## Rayines

Hola: por acá, se la denomina "i griega" como letra, por ejemplo al enunciar el alfabeto. Pero en la docencia, cuando se le quiere explicar a un chico que algo se escribe con "y", se suele decir "ye", o "yyy" (es decir el sonido), para diferenciarla de la "i" latina.


----------



## didakticos

Hace algunos años había escuchado que la Real ya no aceptaba el nombre de la *y* como* i griega*, sólo como _*ye*_; pero ahora veo que cambiaron de nuevo. Yo trato de usar siempre* ye*, pero si la gente no entiende digo *i griega*. Creo, pero no me crean, que en Costa Rica se usa más *i griega*, aunque *ye* se entendería.


----------



## El peruano

Ya ví en otro hilo que explicaban que; 





> en latín, usaban la Y, para palabras de origen griego que se escribían con
> Υ-υ (mayúscula y minúscula de esa letra griega que se pronuncia como la u en francés) y por eso acabaron llamándola "i griega".


 
Pero a respecto de la "YE" ¿qué me pueden decir?


----------



## Señor K

Vampiro said:


> Edito: Señor K, nunca he escuchado a un chileno llamarla "ye".  Tampoco se enseña así en los colegios.
> Aunque como de todo hay en la viña del Señor...
> _



Exaaaacto. Lo mismo digo, por eso no pongo las manos al fuego de que en ningún lado de esta larga y angosta faja de tierra le digan "ye"...

A propósito, ya que unieron los dos hilos:

b: "be" o "be larga"
v: "uve" (se entiende, pero poco usado) o "ve corta"
i: "i" o "i latina"
y: "i griega"
w: "doble ve"

Pregunta: la pronunciación de la "z" ¿se escribe "zeta"? Me refiero a que tenía entendido que las combinaciones "z-e" y "z-i" no existían en español, y que se reemplazaban por una "c"... ¿o ya no existe esa regla?


----------



## Willant

En República Dominicana se dice “i griega” a la Y.  W es “doble U”,  V  es “corta” o “de  vaca” y la B  es “larga” o “de burro”.


----------



## Vampiro

Señor K said:


> Pregunta: la pronunciación de la "z" ¿se escribe "zeta"? Me refiero a que tenía entendido que las combinaciones "z-e" y "z-i" no existían en español, y que se reemplazaban por una "c"... ¿o ya no existe esa regla?


La pronunciación de la “z”, no se puede escribir “zeta” por dos motivos:
 
1.- No existen en español las combinaciones silábicas “ze”, “zi”, y las excepciones son muy pocas.
2.- Estaríamos faltando al principio que indica que aquello que se está definiendo no puede formar parte de la definición.  Eso es de perogrullo, cualquier estudiante fracasado de ingeniería lo sabe.
 
Es como decir que el agua es un líquido porque es líquida.
 
Voto por “ceta”.
Saludos.
_


----------



## miguel89

Yo, como zeta es un nombre, no una definición y, por lo tanto, no se incurre en ninguna falta de principio, voto por zeta, forma que además tiene más uso y es compasiva con los americanos, que de otra manera ni siquiera verían la letra en su propio nombre, ya que no la escuchan.


----------



## El peruano

Este hilo está descarrilado, mi pregunta es sobre la y exclusivamente.

en latín, usaban la Y, para palabras de origen griego que se escribían con 
Υ-υ (mayúscula y minúscula de esa letra griega que se pronuncia como la u en francés) y por eso acabaron llamándola "i griega". 
Pero a respecto de la "YE" ¿qué me pueden decir?


----------



## Señor K

El peruano said:


> Este hilo está descarrilado, mi pregunta es sobre la y exclusivamente.
> 
> en latín, usaban la Y, para palabras de origen griego que se escribían con
> Υ-υ (mayúscula y minúscula de esa letra griega que se pronuncia como la u en francés) y por eso acabaron llamándola "i griega".
> Pero a respecto de la "YE" ¿qué me pueden decir?




No se enoje, maestro, sólo tenía esa duda al pasar.


----------



## miguel89

El peruano said:


> Este hilo está descarrilado, mi pregunta es sobre la y exclusivamente.
> 
> en latín, usaban la Y, para palabras de origen griego que se escribían con
> Υ-υ (mayúscula y minúscula de esa letra griega que se pronuncia como la u en francés) y por eso acabaron llamándola "i griega".
> Pero a respecto de la "YE" ¿qué me pueden decir?



Que así como de la *c* se dice *ce*, de la *d* *de* y de la *g* *ge*, etc. se creó *ye* a partir de *y*.


----------



## K.Z.

Entiendo que ambas formas son correctas -- "i griega" y "ye."


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Vampiro said:


> La pronunciación de la “z”, no se puede escribir “zeta” por dos motivos:
> 
> 1.- No existen en español las combinaciones silábicas “ze”, “zi”, y las excepciones son muy pocas.
> 2.- Estaríamos faltando al principio que indica que aquello que se está definiendo no puede formar parte de la definición.  Eso es de perogrullo, cualquier estudiante fracasado de ingeniería lo sabe.
> 
> Es como decir que el agua es un líquido porque es líquida.
> 
> Voto por “ceta”.
> Saludos.
> _



*zeta**.*
 (Del gr. θῆτα).
* 1.     * f. Nombre de la letra _z_.
* 2.     * f. Octava letra del alfabeto griego (_Θ, θ_), que corresponde a _th_ del latino y a _t_ en algunas voces griegas del español, como _tálamo, teatro._


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## elineo

*Y* se llama _i griega_ en español y tiene el mismo nombre (i grec) en francés, pero en griego como en italiano se llama _ípsilon_ (*i* fino, delgado). En griego se pronuncia como un *i*.


----------



## pejeman

En Sonora me enseñaron en la escuela que era i griega. Y cuando estábamos aprendiendo a recitar el abecedario, lo rematábamos diciendo: "Equis, i griega y zeta. Abróchate la bragueta".

A quien primero le oí decir "ye", fuera del campo del Álgebra, fue a mi jefe de entonces, un catalán de Tarrasa o Terrasa.

Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

pejeman said:


> En Sonora me enseñaron en la escuela que era i griega. Y cuando estábamos aprendiendo a recitar el abecedario, lo rematábamos diciendo: "Equis, i griega y zeta. Abróchate la bragueta".
> 
> A quien primero le oí decir "ye", fuera del campo del Álgebra, fue a mi jefe de entonces, un catalán de Tarrasa o Terrasa.
> 
> Saludos.


Curiosamente, en el campo del álgebra, y todas las áreas técnicas en general, por acá no se la llama “i griega”, ni “ye”, sino simplemente “i”.  Así, los ejes de coordenadas “x, y”, son los ejes “equis, i”
Lo mismo vale para ecuaciones del tipo y = ax+b (o del grado que sea)
 
PS: Por acá recitábamos el abecedario igual... pero sin bragueta.
 
Saludos.
_


----------



## El peruano

miguel89 said:


> Que así como de la *c* se dice *ce*, de la *d* *de* y de la *g* *ge*, etc. se creó *ye* a partir de *y*.


 

Pensé que había mas detalles para la "ye", tiene sentido lo que dices, 

Ambas, formas son correctas, los diccionarios lo indican como normal.


Agradezco a todos por su participación.

Saludos


----------



## cristalito

Ambas son admisibles en nuestra lengua. pero hay casos como en el campo de las matemáticas donde *y* le corresponde la “*i griega*” de *Ípsilon, pero se pronuncia "i" *y no la “*ye*”*. *Vean la expresión *x e y* *.* No debemos olvidarnos que el alfabeto griego (alfa, beta, omega, phi, theta, sigma, etc.) se utiliza mucho en las matemáticas para representar fórmulas y variables.


----------



## chileno

En mi colegio, "José Victorino Lastarria", me enseñaron que lo correcto era "ye", pero todo el mundo la llama "i griega", yo incluido.


----------



## Vampiro

Para mi es la "i griega" de toda la vida.
(Pero yo no fui al Lastarria)
_


----------



## Aviador

Vampiro said:


> Para mi es la "i griega" de toda la vida.
> (Pero yo no fui al Lastarria)
> _


Yo tampoco fui al Lastarria. Quizá por eso  para mí el único nombre que esta letra tenía era el de _i griega_ hasta que hace no mucho aprendí que en otros países la llaman _ye_.


----------



## Erreconerre

Maty! said:


> En Argentina se le llama de ambas maneras. Varía según la zona, pero todos lo entienden por igual. El que es otro tema con respecto a cómo denominar las letras es el de b y v, pero se puede dejar para otro tópico.x e y*, hablando de matemáticas, son símbolos de la materia. En Argentina, al eje de ordenadas le decimos eje "i".
> 
> *Notarán que puse "e" y no "y".



Por aquí sólo se habla del *eje de la equis *y *el eje de las ye.*


----------



## XiaoRoel

Esto escribía el maestro Korreas en 1630 en su _Ortografia kastellana nueva i perfeta_, propuesta de reforma ortográfica del español, que transcribo tal cual (łł, en el original dos eles cruzadas por un trazo que las une, es letra inventada por Korreas para nuestra actual /ll/; რ, pero con el rabo recto en el medio y no a la derecha, representa la che; dos erres unidas por un trazo diagonal como las dos eles de la elle, representan la erre doble: éste, ℞℞, fué el signo más parecido que pude hallar, con mayúsculas cuando en el alfabeto de Korreas son minúsculas; la /d/ es representada por la delta griega /δ/; acentos muy pocos):
"La *y* ke łłaman Griega, la usan por vokal, i konsonante: por vokal kuanδo la ponen sola por konxunzion, i en fin δitongaδa, komo en _Pedro y Xuan lee_, _R__r__ey_, _Garay_, i entre konsonantes, komo en _Martyr_, _mysterio_, _Ulyses_. Mas es engaño, porke para lo primero iá tenemos estotra *i*, ke nos basta: i en lo segunδo ie℞℞an, porke se á de escrivir lisamente, komo aká suena kon nuestra propia letra _Martir_, _misterio_, _Ulises_, no komo en las otras lenguas. Ponenla por konsonante á su parezer, kuanδo se sige vokal, i pareze ke karga sobre ełła, ke ełłos (_se refiere a los autores con los que polemiza_) łłaman herir. I no es, sino ke se pega, i kuaxa kon ełła en δitongo komo keδa δiრo en la *i* (_de la que antes trató por extenso_), i no es menester ℞℞epetirlo. Demas ke iá muრos la escluieron, i nos la eრaremos δel Abeze." 
Lo que va en cursiva entre paréntesis es comentario mío, para mejor comprensión del texto. El texto se "komenta" solo. La base para la escritura "ese eme ese", y en 1630.


----------



## Aviador

Xiao, me alegraste la noche. Aquí estaba un poco aburrido esperando condiciones meteorológicas favorables en nuestro destino para poder salir cuando leí tu intervención. Muy interesante.
En ese paño hay mucho que cortar, pero será para otros hilos.
Mientras tengamos en castellano "la y ke łłaman Griega", yo al menos la llamaré _i griega_.


----------



## XiaoRoel

El libro, que tengo en facsímil, es una maravilla y una rareza del catedrático de griego de Salamanca Correas (o Korreas como él quería) donde repasa la cuestión de la grafía del español, de la a a la ceta. Además Correas, como ya sabrás es el gran recolector de refranes de su época. Un sabio extravagante. Y sí, la sesión está mortecina. Y vosotros aún encima con el invierto austral tan gélido y obscuro. En fin, un saludo.


----------



## chileno

Vampiro said:


> Para mi es la "i griega" de toda la vida.
> (Pero yo no fui al Lastarria)
> _


 


Aviador said:


> Yo tampoco fui al Lastarria. Quizá por eso  para mí el único nombre que esta letra tenía era el de _i griega_ hasta que hace no mucho aprendí que en otros países la llaman _ye_.





Lo que pasa que en ese liceo el inspector jefe era el profesor de castellano, e insistía en la "elle", "uve" y "ye"

Lo llamábamos "el teléfono" (negro, chico y molestoso)


----------



## cristalito

Del árbol de Samos a las alcantarillas de Madrid
Juan V. Fernández de la Gala
El Puerto de Santa María (Cádiz, España)

Dicen que la i griega se incorporó al alfabeto latino para que así pudieran escribirse fielmente algunos helenismos. Lo hizo de forma muy tardía y, por eso, desde sus orígenes griegos como letra ípsilon, ha vivido la pobre en la cola del abecedario latino y, lo que es peor, en la ambigüedad funcional o en la perpetua crisis de identidad de quien no sabe bien si verdaderamente es vocal o es consonante. Quizá por eso la Y tiene mucho mérito y sabe ser conjuntiva sin necesidad de estar en el ojo o abiertamente copulativa sin el menor atisbo de procacidad. La solemos llamar i griega, aunque su valor de consonante aconsejó hace tiempo acuñar a su medida el término ye, pues una i, por muy griega que sea, sugiere siempre un nombre de vocal. Así figura en el DRAE desde 1869, y la voz «ye» tiene incluso su entrada propia desde 1884.

 El término no ha tenido, sin embargo, demasiada penetración en los hablantes de hoy, como certifica el Diccionario panhispánico de dudas muy recientemente. Pero, a lo largo del tiempo, la i griega ha recibido otros nombres más sugestivos e incomparablemente más elegantes: la «letra de Pitágoras», se la ha llamado o, forzando aún más la metáfora, el «árbol de Samos», por ser esta isla la patria del filósofo. Los motivos de esta curiosa denominación no están claros. 

Aducen algunos razones que discurren entre lo mítico y lo filológico. Así, en el Diccionario de autoridades, de 1739, se nos ofrece esta explicación:
Llámase la Y letra de Pythágoras, porque se supone que este Philósopho la añadió al Alphabéto Griego, tomando su figura de la que forman al volar las Grullas.
Otros apuntan motivos morales o filosóficos y sostienen que la Y, con su tramo vertical y sus brazos abiertos al aire en perpetua dicotomía, constituye la metáfora tipográfica perfecta de la vida humana. Según la filosofía pitagórica, todos los hombres se comportarían de modo similar en la infancia, pero, al iniciarse la edad adulta, la vida nos ofrece disyuntivas ante las que es preciso elegir un camino u otro. Y así empiezan a diferenciarse las vidas de los seres humanos: unos optan por el sendero del esfuerzo y la virtud, y otros por la senda fácil que conduce al abismo de los vicios. 

Todo un tratado de moral escrito en una sola letra. Por último, hay también una interpretación geométrica para entender la Y como «letra de Pitágoras»: la demostración clásica del famoso teorema (el cuadrado de la hipotenusa equivale a la suma de los cuadrados de los catetos) adopta gráficamente el aspecto de una i griega, como puede verse en la ilustración que acompaña este entremés. Una explicación sencilla que a mí se me antoja bastante convincente. Sea como fuere, pocas letras hay tan bien aprovechadas en el mundo de las ciencias como la i griega. En matemáticas la usamos para referirnos al eje cartesiano de las ordenadas o para nombrar nuestra ignorancia cuando es tan grande que ya no nos basta sólo con la x para designar nuestras incógnitas. La Y es también el modo de simbolizar la antena en los esquemas eléctricos. 

En química es el símbolo del elemento itrio y la forma más abreviada del aminoácido proteico tirosina. En biología llamamos Y tanto al cromosoma sexual masculino como al bacilo disentérico de His-Russell o de Frexnel (Shigella frexneri),y es también una Y el modo en que solemos esquematizar las inmunoglobulinas cuando uno pretende ser didáctico. En la anatomía de algunos crustáceos, se llaman «órgano Y» a un par de glándulas endocrinas, de localización cefálica, que son las encargadas de controlar la muda del caparazón quitinoso de estos artrópodos. Y hasta en nuestra propia anatomía, ya desde los tiempos de Rufo de Éfeso, el hueso hioides recibía precisamente este nombre (en griego: hyoeidés ostoûn υ‛ οειδε’ς ο’στου˜ν, «hueso en forma de ípsilon» o «hueso ipsiloideo») por su enorme parecido con la letra ípsilon minúscula (υ), antecesora griega de nuestra Y.

La i griega se usó también en la Edad Media para representar el valor numérico 150, que, con una simple raya por sombrero, pasaba a valer nada menos que 150 000. Y hoy nos bastaría cruzar el tramo vertical con dos trazos paralelos (¥), para que a la i griega se le vuelvan los ojos rasgados y se convierta en el símbolo monetario del yen.a Por si eso fuera poco, antiguamente la Y fue también adverbio de lugar, para significar ‘allí’ (del latín ibi), función que todavía conserva en la lengua francesa. Desde luego, pocas letras hay en el alfabeto con una versatilidad tan proverbial.

Añadamos, para colmar el pasmo, una acepción más para la Y. Reconozco que ésta un tanto escatológica. Pido disculpas.
En el Diccionario de las nobles artes, de Diego Antonio Rejón de Silva (Segovia, 1788), se explica respecto a la i griega que se usa en Madrid como sinónimo de letrina o retrete, y «dícese así porque los caños del conducto forman una Y en las reparticiones de cada quarto». Así pues, pasó de designar el sumidero en Y a designar, por extensión, la estancia completa.

También lo recoge de este modo el famoso Diccionario Castellano con las voces de Ciencias y Artes, del insigne jesuita Esteban de Terreros y Pando, que, para la voz «letrina», propone la siguiente definición: ‘hoyo o sumidero que se hace en las casas para arrojar el excremento humano [...] o, como hoi le llaman en Madrid, I griega, por tener esa figura’.b

Queda claro que, desde la más elevada moral pitagórica, simbolizada en el árbol de Samos, hasta la más inmunda cloaca madrileña, la i griega sigue presente en nuestra cultura lingüística y científica. Fue uno de los muchos dones griegos que nos trajo el mar.

Notas
a Su símbolo latinizado es ¥, pero en Japón se representa con el carácter 円, que significa ‘redondo’.
b Debo a Pedro Álvarez de Miranda estas dos referencias, publicadas en la lista Siglo xviii, de RedIRIS, en fecha 3 de noviembre de 2007.
Sostiene Álvarez de Miranda que el término i griega o igriega, como sinónimo de letrina, no sería exclusivo de Madrid y proporciona referencias similares en Valencia (España), también de finales del siglo xviii. Caballero Campos da igualmente referencias de este uso en la ciudad de Asunción (Paraguay).


----------

